# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Θαλαμηγός  "Αλεξάνδρεια", 1914

## george_kerkyra

Η αυτοκρατορική θαλαμηγός "Αλεξάνδρεια" καταπλέει από την Κροστάνδη στη βασιλική αποβάθρα του Πέτερχοφ, μεταφέροντας τον Τσάρο και τον Πουανκαρέ. Ο γάλλος πρόεδρος είχε ταξιδέψει στην Πετρούπολη επιβαίνοντας του θωρηκτού "Γαλλία" και το οποίο είχε καταπλεύσει στην Κροστάνδη στις 20-07-1914



ΚΡΟΣΤΑΝΔΗ_1914.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

H Alexandria (ναυπήγησης 1904) ήταν μια από τις πολλές θαλαμηγούς του τσάρου. Περισσότερα για αυτές μπορείτε να διαβάσετε και εδώ.
Η συγκεκριμένη μετά την επανάσταση εντάχθηκε στο σοβιετικό στόλο ως ναρκοθέτιδα και διαλύθηκε το 1927.

----------

